# 10 Questions with Wanderlei Silva



## Andrew Green (Jan 19, 2006)

http://news.adcombat.com/article.html?id=10491


> *What changed in your fighting game from the first fight against Ricardo Arona (at the Pride GP Middleweight 2005, won by Arona) to this one?* Everything changed. I respected him too much in that first fight. He is a great fighter, but he didnt deserve it. Besides, I improved my Wrestling skills a lot, training hard the take-down blocks. In fact, I didnt take a vacation after that fight. I didnt accept losing that like I did and so I prepared myself a lot for this one. (Mauricio) Shogun also helped me, giving me some advice during the last days before the fight, in Japan. You never know everything and he taught me a lot.


----------



## The MMA kid! (Jan 19, 2006)

good find. thanks


----------

